# Screen won't turn on...



## Shooshi (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I have a samsung galaxy s3 (Verizon) and I dropped it the other day on accident. The screen isn't cracked at all and it looks perfectly fine physically. However when I turn on the phone, the screen doesn't come on at all. I hear the phone booting up and I can even hear the sound when I touch the screen. It looks like everything works but I just can't get a display. A phone call comes in and I can swipe to answer, but the display won't turn on at all. Does anyone happen to know if there is any way of fixing this? Would I need a brand new screen or could it be something with the connections? I've tried to open the phone and reconnect the cable that goes from the screen to the phone but that didn't seem to help.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hmm... that is odd..... Not sure what would cause that. Try hooking it to a tv, and see if maybe the gpu is fucked...


----------

